# Suche dringend Siemens Komponenten



## anfa (25 März 2022)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

ich suche auch einige Siemens Komponenten 

6x 3RT2916-1LM00
20x 3RT2916-1LM00
1x 3SU1001-0AB10-0AA0
5x 3SU1400-2AA10-3CA0
2x 6ES7134-6HB00-0CA1
10x 6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0
10x 6ES7136-6BA01-0CA0
1x 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0
3x 6ES7136-6DC00-0CA0
12x 6ES7155-6AA01-0BN0
13x 6ES7193-6BP20-0DA0
2x 6ES7517-3FP00-0AB0
1x 6GK5008-0BA10-1AB2


----------



## MFreiberger (25 März 2022)

Moin anfa,

herzlich willkommen, hier im Forum!

Ich kann gut verstehen, dass Du hier suchst. Leider finden auch wir derzeit keine Komponenten.

10x 6ES7136-6BA00-0CA0
10x 6ES7136-6BA01-0CA0
1x 6ES7136-6DB00-0CA0
3x 6ES7136-6DC00-0CA0

Das sind ja F-Baugruppen. Die Preise dafür gehen auf dem Schwarzmarkt durch die Decke.
Lieferzeiten sind immer weiter gestiegen: 2022 > 2023 > 2024 > es wird kein Lieferzeitpunkt mehr genannt.

Zu allem Überfluss kommt auch F-Peripherie von anderen Herstellern kaum in Frage. Da sieht es nämlich nicht besser aus. Phoenix (aber auch andere) kämpfen beispielsweise stark damit, dass es einfach keine Profinet-Chips gibt. Also (u.a.) keine Buskoppler mehr produziert werden können.

Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg, aber helfen kann ich leider nicht.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## anfa (25 März 2022)

Hallo und vielen Dank

Ja leider, die Preise sind die reinste Katastrophe. Unglauchlich. 

Viele Grüße und ich suche dann mal weiter...


----------



## Ing_Lupo (25 März 2022)

Hallo

da hilft nur ein Ausweichen auf Profibus (totgesagte leben...) oder CANOpen bzw Modbus TCP


----------

